# New Cal 34 Owner



## BillBeyer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello - I am a new Cal 34 Owner and I and looking for fiberglass turtle, info on new rub-rail, and fixing up my oldie but decent 68 Cal 34. Need to locate reference info and chat with Cal owners to hopefully get some good advice . Anyone know a Cal web-site that could help? Thanx [email protected] (Monterey )


----------



## shofmeyer (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Capt. Willy,

I've had my Cal 34 mk iii for three years in Alameda and love it. Here is what I know:

Check out Cal_Boats : Cal Sail List
Rub-rail: Seals Spars and Rigging: Gunnel rubber (rub rail) catalog
You've inspired me to make our own group. Please join and invite other Cal34 owners! 
Cal34 : Cal 34 Sailing

In SoCal there is a company that can build the fixed portlight frames from the original design, but I can't seem to find them as of late. If you find them, let me know!

Cheers,
Stefan


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

> In SoCal there is a company that can build the fixed portlight frames from the original design, but I can't seem to find them as of late. If you find them, let me know!


Google "Mark Plastics" in the San Diego area.


----------

